# Worldmark Phoenix or Scottsdale?



## dgalati (Sep 14, 2020)

Worldmark Phoenix or Scottsdale? Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## tony_i (Sep 15, 2020)

dgalati said:


> Worldmark Phoenix or Scottsdale? Thanks in advance for any suggestions.



I like Scottsdale area better due to the shopping, golf, dinning, but units cost a little more credits.

Phoenix is closer to i10, less credits, units have garage, and hiking trails near by. 

I always see a lot of inventory on both II and RCI. It might be a better deal to do flexchange or last minute cash deal into any of the other gold properties, unless is for spring training or you require a 13 month booking, but WM being so flexible with cancellations, you may try both.

Good luck!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HudsHut (Sep 17, 2020)

What dates are you searching for? If off season, go for an exchange.


----------



## dgalati (Sep 17, 2020)

HudsHut said:


> What dates are you searching for? If off season, go for an exchange.


This month or next month.


----------



## tony_i (Sep 17, 2020)

dgalati said:


> This month or next month.



You are better off using RCIs last minute deals if you can do 1b. I have seen Sheraton Desert Oasis for $269 cash deal recently. 
In II there were several options for flexchange at 4K credits and many getaways in Marriott, SDO, and others for under $377. 2b getaways were almost double so flexchange might be better.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric B (Sep 17, 2020)

... or you could rent from a Wyndham VIP owner for less than the MFs....


----------

